# Having friends, effects on performance



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that having friends in class leads to better acedemic performance.

_*[I'm not sure about the difference between the terms 'college' and 'university' in the US. The way it works in the UK is thus:

11-16 : High school

16-18: College

18/19-onwards : University]*_

Anyway.

In high school I had friends and did very well.

In college I had no friends and did terribly.

I've yet to see how university will pan out.

But I think having friends in class really helps a person do better. In high school, I never felt ONE BIT of anxiety in class. I was always too busy joking around.

But in college, I was always a nervous wreck, and I did terribly

anyone relate?


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't see how friends in class can help your academic performance. They can only make it worse if you talk to them during classes and slack off. However, having friends (generally) can lead to a happier life and thus motivation for studying. There is also some healthy rivalry. You'll want to be better or at least equal to your friend academically.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Not really. I think that in my case, having friends lead to a better atmosphere in class and got rid of my anxiety.

Anxiety distracts from your studies more than friends do, I think


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> Not really. I think that in my case, having friends lead to a better atmosphere in class and got rid of my anxiety.
> 
> Anxiety distracts from your studies more than friends do, I think


 :agree


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup, I've definitly noticed that. Less anxiety about participating and presentations (well, sort of), you could ask the friend for help with the work, and it does make class more enjoyable overall from just chitchatting or joking around. 

I don't really think it distracts me from working much.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I have to say I disagree. I have no friends and I'm doing pretty well in college.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

It depends on the friend. Certain friends make me feel even more anxious because I know they know that I don't like speaking so they observe me even more. I don't really have any friends that are supportive about my anxiety, but I don't have many friends to begin with.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh - retrospection...

I think I would have done better in school had I had friends in my major that I could talk to on a regular basis. Granted, some people I went to school with were @$$3$, but I wouldn't let it stop me from getting an education. We actually relied on each other for information all of the time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Having healthy friendships might help increase motivation in school. Like if you know you're gonna be hanging out with friends having fun on the weekend, you might feel more like you're working towards something positive instead of just working.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree, I had no friends in my classes last year and it was miserable. This year I have some classes with friends and it makes it easier for me and makes school more fun. I don't worry as much so I am able to concentrate more in class.


----------



## Ewold (Oct 30, 2005)

I think having friends helps your work. Last year I had a couple classes where I joked around with a couple people and was getting straight A's as always. This year however, I don't have anyone to talk to at all during class and I've gotten the first D and C of my life along with a couple B's. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Having friends helps for doing assignments as you can ask them for help. However, for me, having friends does nothing in terms of marks for exams. In fact having no friends gives me more time to study and now at uni my marks are better than in highschool. In uni, unlike highschool, i don't spend anytime at all with peers, except for asking help with assignments.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't have any friends and I've been making almost straigh A's. Early on in high school, I had friends and made mostly C's and B's. My last two high school years I had no friends and did much better. I don't really know if there's a correlation between the two. I think that I do better now, because I don't have anything better to do. If I could actually have people to hang out with, I'm sure I wouldn't do as well in school.


----------

